

Ask HN: How can I get people at school to check out my 'game'? - thatusertwo

I'm a student at college and I've made a 'game' that I think is well targeted for the demographics here. I've tried putting fliers on the walls, but the turn around hasn't been so great. Anyone have any other suggestions? I've only got a week left at school so I want to make it worth while (I'd also be willing to do something extreme given that I'm done soon).
======
sid6376
Have you tried sharing it on facebook? Given the typical network in a college,
its the quickest way to market your game. Also try getting some of the more
popular women to sign up or share your game. This quote i read in the book
'Love is a mix tape' is actually a very obvious yet insightful observation
"bitch power is the juice, the sweat, the blood that keeps pop music going.
Rick James helped me understand the lesson of the eighth-grade dance: Bitch
power rules the world. If the girls don't like the music, they sit down and
stop the show. You gotta have a crowd if you wanna have a show. And the girls
are the show. We're talking absolute monarchy, with no rules of succession.
Bitch power. She must be obeyed. She must be feared." "

~~~
thatusertwo
Sadly I erased my Facebook account with all my connections.

------
matomesc
Facebook, twitter, start with your social graph and if you've got the audience
it will pick up.

